# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  Google Now على أندرويد تتيح إمكانية مشاهدة البطاقات دون اتصال بالانترنت

## mohamed73

بطاقات Google Now  مفيدة جدًا، فهي تُظهر لك المعلومات المفيدة في الوقت المناسب تلقائيًا دون  أن تقوم حتى بالبحث عنها، مثل تذكيرك بموعدك القادم، وحالة الطقس، والوقت  المطلوب للوصول إلى المنزل، وعشرات البطاقات الأخرى. المشكلة أن كل هذا لا يعمل دون اتصال بالانترنت. أي أنك لو فقدت الاتصال  بالانترنت في هاتفك وحاولت استعراض البطاقات ستظهر لك رسالة تفيد بعدم  توفر اتصال بالانترنت. لكن ليس بعد الآن، حيث أصدرت غوغل تحديثًا جديدًا  لتطبيق Google Search، يقوم بحفظ البطاقات بحيث يمكن استعراضها حتى عند  عدم توفر اتصال بالانترنت. عمليًا، ستظهر لديك آخر بطاقات متوفرة قبل  انقطاع اتصالك بالانترنت، وسيظهر كذلك وقت آخر تحديث للبطاقات بحيث تصبح  لديك فكرة عن موعد آخر تحديث لها. بالتأكيد، ما زال البحث في Google Now يحتاج إلى اتصال بالانترنت، هذه  الميزة تقوم فقط بتخزين البطاقات الظاهرة، بحيث تبقى متوفرة للاطّلاع في  حال انقطاع اتصال الانترنت.تستطيع الحصول على الميزة الجديدة من خلال تحديث تطبيق Google Search الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## takopine

جزاك الله ٱلف خير اخي الكريم

----------


## king of royal

*تسلم اخي موضوع مميز وشرح رائع ولك كل الحب والتقدير   *

----------

